# Advice required



## gautam_dey66 (Aug 19, 2012)

Guys I M Thinking Of Buying It. But
The Price Is Way Too Much On
Flipkart (Not Criticizing It). What I
Wanna Know Is Its Street Price...
So Help Me...
I'll Be Shifting Soon To Vijayawada.

Corsair CMPSU-850TXV2UK 850 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

At kolkata it was 7.2K+tax only one month ago.


----------



## gautam_dey66 (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanx d6bmg
I thought nobody's gonna answer my question. 
So can I hope for maybe between (including taxes)
7.5k - 7.8k ???

Will the price increase or decrease in near future (say 3-4 months)?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

Searched just now.
It still is 7.2K
Link: CORSAIR SMPS-850TX
Actually, a bit laser than 7.2K
Enjoy!
About MD Computers, if you don't know yet, it is one of the best & reliable shops at Kolkata.


----------



## gautam_dey66 (Aug 20, 2012)

It is 850TX
not
850TXV2
N will they deliver to Vijayawada, Andhra Pradesh?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 20, 2012)

^^ No, it is TX850V2.
Production of tx850v1 have stopped long ago, and isn't available any more.
About shipping, call them.
You may also try other stores like Itwares, primeabgb etc.


----------



## gautam_dey66 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks Bro.


----------

